# All things cricket



## Paul33

I’m sure there are many other vaping mad cricket fans here!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't watch cricket at all but I do take Dale Steyn fishing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't watch cricket at all but I do take Dale Steyn fishing!
> View attachment 126951
> View attachment 126952
> View attachment 126953


Brilliant!!

He’s such a legend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Shame, to top it all, they really got hammered today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> Shame, to top it all, they really got hammered today.


And I loved every second of it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't watch cricket at all but I do take Dale Steyn fishing!
> View attachment 126951
> View attachment 126952
> View attachment 126953



Well that explains why he's not playing. We think its an injury but meanwhile back at the ranch he got Uncle Rob on speeddial.

But does he vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Well that explains why he's not playing. We think its an injury but meanwhile back at the ranch he got Uncle Rob on speeddial.
> 
> But does he vape?



Nope, but he doesn't smoke either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

I’m so upset we gave them such a hiding actually. I do love driving and listening to the radio 2000 coverage!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaun2707

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveH

When the Prime Minister of your country makes a statement about your behaviour then you know you are in serious trouble. 

This is 'eggacty' what happens when all the bad eggs are put in one basket.


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

DaveH said:


> When the Prime Minister of your country makes a statement about your behaviour then you know you are in serious trouble.
> 
> This is 'eggacty' what happens when all the bad eggs are put in one basket.
> 
> 
> Dave


I hear the Aussie cricket board is talking about banning smith and warner all together. 

Interesting times ahead. 

Said there’ll be a decision tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Smith and warner banned for 12 months from cricket altogether. 

Bancroft banned for 9 months. 

I reckon that’s fair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Smith and warner banned for 12 months from cricket altogether.
> 
> Bancroft banned for 9 months.
> 
> I reckon that’s fair.



And it emerged that sandpaper was used and not sticky paper as claimed. They should be fired for good. This was more than just a lunch break chat that lead to the incident. It was planned at least a day before. How else would they have brought sanding paper to a cricket game?

And why is the coach still there? 3 of your top players , including the cap and vice, are planning to throw the game and the coach know nothin. That by itself is bad coaching.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> And it emerged that sandpaper was used and not sticky paper as claimed. They should be fired for good. This was more than just a lunch break chat that lead to the incident. It was planned at least a day before. How else would they have brought sanding paper to a cricket game?
> 
> And why is the coach still there? 3 of your top players , including the cap and vice, are planning to throw the game and the coach know nothin. That by itself is bad coaching.


I highly doubt the coach knew nothing about this. 

Warner has admitted to being the mastermind behind this so he’s been banned as well can NEVER be in a leadership position again.


----------



## Patrick

And just in case some of you haven't seen this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

Why did Bancroft only get 9 months. - More 'cheating' by Australian Cricket.

All three should be banned from playing for Australia for life and not allowed to hold any senior positions in any form of cricket.

Organised cheating is one of the lowest and worst things possible.

As for the coach he is just weak and pathetic.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

3 batsmen decide to tamper with the ball and not one bowler knew about it? Ok then...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaun2707

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

After Smith's interview i feel sorry for the guy. Warner on the other hand, hope gets hit by a bus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SergioChasingClouds said:


> 3 batsmen decide to tamper with the ball and not one bowler knew about it? Ok then...


My thoughts exactly. As a bowler u handle the ball. Dont tell me they didnt notice builders sandpaper gritt no 4 marks on the ball. And im speaking from experience, i handle my balls on a daily basis

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> My thoughts exactly. As a bowler u handle the ball. Dont tell me they didnt notice builders sandpaper gritt no 4 marks on the ball. And im speaking from experience, i handle my balls on a daily basis


Then you should have sympathy for Bancroft. He dropped the sandpaper in his jocks. No wonder just admitting to everything was a better option.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> After Smith's interview i feel sorry for the guy. Warner on the other hand, hope gets hit by a bus


Warner must go. 

Dirty as dirty can be that bugger.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Excellent day 1 today 

Could have done with less wickets but all in all I’m happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Im waiting for their innings. With 3 batsmen short its going to be fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Im waiting for their innings. With 3 batsmen short its going to be fun to watch.


So was it was fun to watch?

I had fun watching

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Why are they having the boxing day test in Centurion?

Just have it at Kingsmead. For years its been a sold out game for all 5 days. Why change it? Nobody is here over that time to go watch cricket. Except me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Sad day with AB retiring.

Just hope he doesn't persue his singing career.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

SA having a full go at Aus this morning!! Bowlers are on point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> SA having a full go at Aus this morning!! Bowlers are on point.
> 
> View attachment 150447



It's our batsmen that scares me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> It's our batsmen that scares me.


I hear you but let’s see how many they have to chase before we start freaking out 

This bowling attack is impressive though I must say.


----------



## Paul33

Awesome to see dale steyn back at his best though!


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> It's our batsmen that scares me.


You still scared after that performance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Aus aren't very intimidating atm. They've lost something like 10 of their last 12 games. I can't recall Aus ever suffering a bigger slump than this. But they seem to be more focused on sorting out the team culture than winning for now.


----------



## Adephi

Wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Wtf


I can’t


----------



## LeeGov

Another day, another disaster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

People on the road must think I’m insane. Shouting and swearing at the radio

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Not saying anything about the cricket. Don't think admin will allow me to describe my sexlife.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Not saying anything about the cricket. Don't think admin will allow me to describe my sexlife.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

The protea camp after yesterday's game....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

What a kak decision by Faf. Putting in the most expensive bowler on the last and most important over. You need someone like Tahir. From the beginning that NZ took up the bat, it was clear it was going to be close. He should have at least saved 2 of Tahir's overs for the last 5 overs. He is the most economical and intimidating bowler in the team. For vark steaks it bloody obvious

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

It will be really sad if the South African B team win the world cup today.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Anyone watching the cricket final? It has to be THE best final ever. Its just brilliant cricket


----------



## Adephi

Really great game. Was rooting for NZ. One of those games where its a pity there can be only one winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

IPL

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

I hope all the IPL matches are like that. 

Good batting, bowling, catches. 

Good fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/sport/cricket/rip-father-of-proteas-great-hashim-amla-dies/


----------



## Adephi

RIP Proteas

https://www.news24.com/sport/cricke...-csa-of-funding-national-recognition-20210423


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> RIP Proteas
> 
> https://www.news24.com/sport/cricke...-csa-of-funding-national-recognition-20210423


 Really upset about this. Dont understand how it got to this current state

Well i do know why, but im not going to post it on a public forum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> RIP Proteas
> 
> https://www.news24.com/sport/cricke...-csa-of-funding-national-recognition-20210423


It’s a disgrace

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Munro31

I'm seriously speechless, how many youngster are never going to have the pleasure of having proper cricket hero's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

It's a shame!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Do we really expect anything less from this government. 

this is beyond ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

Cricket doesn't just need South Africa but a strong South African Team. It also needs a competitive Sri Lanka, Zimbabwe and West Indies! International cricket is in a real mess especially Test Cricket which to me is the Holy Grail and i personally blame the rise of slog fest 20/20 so called cricket (might as well be called a completely different sport).

I grew up obsessed about Cricket and even now can either watch or when that's not possible listen to every ball of a test match yet i have absolutely zero interest in the IPL or any other 20/20 cricket. So many cricketers who can whack a white ball around that does nothing are showed up when facing the Red Cherry showing there skill is very limited! Another example of money and greed ruining sport as was that debacle attempt of a European Super League in Football!

I don't understand what your Government not recognising the countries national side is all about, that's ridiculous! About the funding that's nothing to do with me but was surprised the Government funded it anyway, surely the CSA should be funding itself by encouraging South Africans to pay to watch their National Team (bums on seats (i know we have Covid but these issues pre-date that)) rather than watching a slug fest from India!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

The sad thing is on Thursday they announced a revamped domestic series. Bringing back small teams like SWD, Mpumalanga (old East Transvaal) and the likes. The Kolpak law was going to be scrapped allowing players playing in England to play for the Proteas. And a couple more things that sounded like they were moving in the right direction. Then the minister practically cancel everything by announcing what he did. Nobody will bother sponsoring any tournament now.

Yet the national soccer team has been without a coach for months and that still gets government support. Its all about where the voters are.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Cricket doesn't just need South Africa but a strong South African Team. It also needs a competitive Sri Lanka, Zimbabwe and West Indies! International cricket is in a real mess especially Test Cricket which to me is the Holy Grail and i personally blame the rise of slog fest 20/20 so called cricket (might as well be called a completely different sport).
> 
> I grew up obsessed about Cricket and even now can either watch or when that's not possible listen to every ball of a test match yet i have absolutely zero interest in the IPL or any other 20/20 cricket. So many cricketers who can whack a white ball around that does nothing are showed up when facing the Red Cherry showing there skill is very limited! Another example of money and greed ruining sport as was that debacle attempt of a European Super League in Football!
> 
> I don't understand what your Government not recognising the countries national side is all about, that's ridiculous! About the funding that's nothing to do with me but was surprised the Government funded it anyway, surely the CSA should be funding itself by encouraging South Africans to pay to watch their National Team (bums on seats (i know we have Covid but these issues pre-date that)) rather than watching a slug fest from India!



The thing is CSA rely heavily on sponsors. And they are not always forthcoming. A few years ago our national team were sponsored by a cooking oil brand!

In England people will pack large stadiums and pay up to R500 for a ticket. Over here they strugle to fill most stadiums with R50 tickets. So we need the government funding. ICC won't do anything because they are all for India. 

So unless there is some major miracle this week, our favorite summer procrastination activity will be something of the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> The thing is CSA rely heavily on sponsors. And they are not always forthcoming. A few years ago our national team were sponsored by a cooking oil brand!
> 
> In England people will pack large stadiums and pay up to R500 for a ticket. Over here they strugle to fill most stadiums with R50 tickets. So we need the government funding. ICC won't do anything because they are all for India.
> 
> So unless there is some major miracle this week, our favorite summer procrastination activity will be something of the past.


But this is what confuses me, it can't be that much of a favourite if people are not prepared to pay R50 to go and watch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> But this is what confuses me, it can't be that much of a favourite if people are not prepared to pay R50 to go and watch!



The general reasoning is "why pay money if you get a better view on tv". And that unfortunately is what bites us in the ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Many moons ago the if I remember correctly the national teams were independent. Players would have a day job and play when called upon.
Then things changed to what it is now following international standards.

If you sponsor one team you should sponsor all national team no matter what they bring home to the cabinet.


----------

